# DIY Smaller than Larry Light CR2: A 14250 light measures 49.5x16.5mm



## ma_sha1 (Nov 7, 2009)

For those of you being around CPF long enough, Larry light needs no introduction.
For those of you that are new & not aware of Larry Light, this thread will help.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97749

Simply put, Larry Light CR2 was the original smallest CR2 sized light & was cloned several times over the years, including some well know CR2 lights such as CR2 Ion, CR2 Aeon & Nitcore EZ CR2 etc.

Each time it gets cloned, it seems to gain some weight . 

Larry Light CR2: 50.4mm x17.07mm (in the avatar of tvodrd
CR2 Ion & CR2 Aeon: 55mm x 18.5mm, gained a little in size
Nitecore EZ Cr2: 63mm x 17.5mm, gained more in length

These lights remains similar looking, with head & body separated by 
a brass ring. This is the look I need to stay with. 

Now, with the new release Tank 007, at 85mm x 16.5mm with a look 
that fits the bill of Head & body being separated by a brass ring, 
I can finally start this chop-job project:







With the max diameter (at bezel) being only 16.5mm, all I had to do is to cut it short, sound easy enough, right? My plan is to cut it down & direct drive with 14250 Li-ion, technically it's not a CR2, but close enough, don't you think?


OK, let's get started. 

Cut down the tube & re-connect the tail end, then open up the head:





Now, after wiring DD to by pass the driver, the stock led "Golden dragon" turned angry blue under 14250, so I swapped in a XPG-R5 on trimmed 10mm squae board (XPG on SQ board is 1mm thinner than the round board, every mm counts!)





When I put everying back together, it measured 59mm x16.5mm,
not too bad, already passed one clone, the EZ Cr2.





The beam shot is pretty typical XPG, with larger hot spot. 






However, still a long way to go to the goal of 50.4mm 
So, more cutting to come!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: DIY Attempt smaller than Larry Light CR2*

*Reserved for: cut-her-down, chop job continues...
* 
I found a shorter reflector, shorter by ~ 4mm.





First, grind down the Bezel as well as the copper threads on the "neck' section of the flashlight that went into the bezel,
both by 4mm. The Grinding leaves rough marks after done. 





But that can be cleaned up with Knife Sharpening Stones under running water by hand, now it's clean:





Front section of the inside threads need to be trimmed away, first attempt with step-drills.





The step drill didn't work very well as the step is too close to the OD of the bezel. 
But I was able to cut the threads away with a steel hobby knife like this:





After I put the head back together, I was able to shorten the head by ~4mm vs. stock. 





Now, Finished light (Right) vs. Stock light on the left. 
I am at 55mm even. Think Aeon? :wave:






The light is 55mm x16.5mm in size, officially surpassed CR2 Ion & Aeon. (55mm x 18.5mm). 
However, I am still 4.6mm away from Larry Light :tsk:

*I need to find a way to chop it further, this is not the end...*


----------



## greenLED (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: DIY Attempt smaller than Larry Light CR2*

Nice project, ma_sha1.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: DIY Attempt smaller than Larry Light CR2*

Thanks, greenLED,

4 hours of work for a gain of 4mm, at 1mm per hour, slower than snail


----------



## greenLED (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: DIY Attempt smaller than Larry Light CR2*

:thinking: ...how much thinner can you get the emitter board by sanding it?

File the tail end down a bit?

If I were familiar with the 007, it'd be easier to make other suggestions. Sorry.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: DIY Attempt smaller than Larry Light CR2*

You read my mind, greenLED. 

I have been busy grinding the bottom side of the brass tube whole afternoon, was able to grind away 
~5mm to expose the bottom of the driver. Also had to grind down the battery tube until "TANK" become "IANK" 






Putting it back all together, amazingly small:





Still working





The moment of truth: Did I do it?






I think so, 50.4mm x 16.5mm, Yeah!!! :rock::naughty:


----------



## greenLED (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: DIY Attempt smaller than Larry Light CR2*

I bet you can find an extra 0.1mm to shave off. :nana:

:twothumbs


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: DIY Attempt smaller than Larry Light CR2*

OK, sounds like a challenge, How about a final shave of 0.9mm off instead? 

At *49.5mm x 16.5mm* in its final form, it's now shorter than the AA battery (AA=50mm even) :laughing:


----------



## greenLED (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: DIY Attempt smaller than Larry Light CR2*



ma_sha1 said:


> OK, sounds like a challenge, How about a final shave of 0.9mm off instead?


 (I'll shut up now.)



ma_sha1 said:


> At *49.5mm x 16.5mm* in its final form, it's now shorter than the AA battery (AA=50mm even) :laughing:



:rock: :rock: :rock:

Nicely done!!


----------



## SFG2Lman (Nov 8, 2009)

awesome work, an excellent show of what can be done with some elbow grease and an audience lol


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL, had not been the greenLED, could have been full of elbow grease with no audience :laughing:



SFG2Lman said:


> awesome work, an excellent show of what can be done with some elbow grease and an audience lol


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 13, 2009)

After swap in the shallow reflector, I am not happy enough with the beam, 
it's got a center dark void that I couln't get rid of. So, I've been playing with some small & shallow optics & try to find one that works with this XPG in 14mm diameter. (I tried 5-6 optics, ranging 13 to 17mm in diameter) They are very cheap from mouser. 

This is the one I settled with: "DBM Reflecx: LED Lighting Optics OSRAM Golden Dragon Very Narrow 14.5mm" Part#; *735-0-005s*. After some slight trimming, it fits in pretty well. Note that original Larry light CR2 also used optics (cut down Fraen LP or NX05 usually with LuxIII) . 







Beam shot:






Here is a beam shot of larry light CR2 I dug up from a real old McGizmo thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/34632





Interestingly, the two beam style looks kind similar, both have round hot spot _& some what squarish __corona_.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 13, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> LOL, had not been the greenLED, could have been full of elbow grease with no audience :laughing:


Actually, ma_sha1 highjacked my account and was replying to himself. 

Nicely done, ma_sha1!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 13, 2009)

greenLED said:


> Actually, ma_sha1 highjacked my account and was replying to himself.
> Nicely done, ma_sha1!




That's Funny, greenLED. Actually, if I had the power to highjack, don't you think I'd be hijacking McGizmo account instead? channel some of those Ti funding & wind up in Hawaii myself?


----------



## greenLED (Nov 14, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Just picked up some Nitecore EZ lights during 4 Sevens Blow out sale, 
can't resist to post a family Photo, the Larry Light clone makes the 
EZ CR2 & EZ123 looks like giants.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 23, 2009)

If you file the knurling, you can make it even thinner.


----------



## Radio (Nov 23, 2009)

I think Larry would be proud. :thumbsup:

Good job!


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice work and a real reminder of the spirit of CPF I miss at times :thumbsup:


----------



## pmoore (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice job!! 

Paul


----------



## Justintoxicated (Nov 24, 2009)

In for one!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I've been thinking why the clone has similar beam to the original with such different led & lens. I think both lens are TIR, the center of TIR is aspherical, usually project a squre image which is larger in small lens & is the corona in this case.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 25, 2009)

I am a big fan of do it yourself mods and hand tools as I very much like to tinker with my lights in the same way. This looks like a nicely done mod and I am curious how you attached the bottom of the tube after you cut it down. Did you somehow add threads or simply find a way to press fit the sections together?

I would like to attempt this mod however have no way of cutting my own threads.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Robocop said:


> I am a big fan of do it yourself mods and hand tools as I very much like to tinker with my lights in the same way. This looks like a nicely done mod and I am curious how you attached the bottom of the tube after you cut it down. Did you somehow add threads or simply find a way to press fit the sections together?
> 
> I would like to attempt this mod however have no way of cutting my own threads.



No room to add threads, some filling, press fit with a drop of super glue to make it perminant. There's a brass core in the center of the bottom piece, I filed it down too to make it as short as possible. Larry obviously tried to make his light as short as possible, so I could not spare any free space what's so ever in order to beat his record. 

Just to make sure only apply glue to part of the tube, because it's not conductive, if it spread around completely, it'll cut off the electrical conductivity. 

Another thing to mention is that larry made a comment long time ago that his light has Key ring attachment, otherwise could be even shorter. 

I didn't want to cheat, so my clone retains two holes at bottom to allow small split ring for key chain attchment. Otherwise, I can trim it off another 2-3 mm from the bottom for a pocket carry version.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is one last thing I did, I transplanted a clip onto this light,
looks like it belong there


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 10, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> I transplanted a clip onto this light,
> looks like it belong there


It does look that way!

Excellent job on the whole thing, Ma sha!


----------



## TheInvader (Dec 11, 2009)

Professional and excellent job, as always ma! I love your lights, this is my favorite.

How much? 
I'd love to have one, but in a DD 10440 for the runtime with the hungry XPG. That would beat my LD01 by a hundred or so lumens.


----------



## balou (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: DIY Attempt smaller than Larry Light CR2*



ma_sha1 said:


> Thanks, greenLED,
> 
> 4 hours of work for a gain of 4mm, at 1mm per hour, slower than snail



At least you did something in the real world. Ever worked 4 hours to gain 4 bytes? Yeah, about as ridiculous as it sounds 

But a sport is a sport, even if it's a crazy one which doesn't involve anything real...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 11, 2009)

TheInvader said:


> Professional and excellent job, as always ma! I love your lights, this is my favorite.
> 
> How much?
> I'd love to have one, but in a DD 10440 for the runtime with the hungry XPG. That would beat my LD01 by a hundred or so lumens.




This one isn't for sale. But I have another one same size, actually slightly smaller that Runs on 10180 with Nichia led if you interested.


----------



## mash.m (Jan 10, 2010)

hi,

very ice mod! one question: how did you reassamble the tailcab end?!?

thanks, markus


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks. I open up the the tube & file down the tail end. Then, press fit together followed by superglue.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2010)

ma sha1 I have officially caught the bug  I have a Tank E07 and have 3 more on the way to play with. I found a high bin version of the Golden Dragon Plus to replace the original Golden Dragon. The specs say this emitter is 123lm at 350ma. If shipping from cutter werent so high I would consider going with the XP-G R5. I think the Osram emitter will have more throw anyway. I don't think I'll beat your sub 50mm length but it will be close. 

http://www.mouser.com/Search/Produc...tualkey62510000virtualkey720-LUWW5AMKZLY6P7RZ


----------



## mash.m (Feb 12, 2010)

hi,

i also build such a short flashlight with the tank007. but i used a R5 with a dome lens from a broken sst-90. this gives a realy nice spill - just that what i want.
the light is 47,5mm long, cause the aspherical setup save much space in lenght. if someone would like to see some pictures from the head/setup, i can take some.

markus


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 12, 2010)

mash.m said:


> hi,
> 
> i also build such a short flashlight with the tank007. but i used a R5 with a dome lens from a broken sst-90. this gives a realy nice spill - just that what i want. the light is 47,5mm long, cause the aspherical setup save much space in lenght. if someone would like to see some pictures from the head/setup, i can take some.
> 
> markus




I'd love to see some photos. My light also used XPG R5, maybe it wasn't clear but you can see the 10mm Square base XPG photo in one of the pictures. I used the Golden Dragon optics after testing a few & found one that works well, as I wanted to "clone" the use of Optics as well as the beam profile of Larry light, only brighter. I'd imagine the small aspehical lens need to sit very close to allow you to make the light 2mm shorter, but you'll lose the throw, which will alter my intention of making a true "clone".


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is a good "bug", inexpensive & fun :thumbsup:. If you have more to be built,
I'd suggest getting the Dimond Dragon instead:
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...Y-5P7R/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMseW29Lyw3%2bqYq79LsOadY9

It can handle Direct Drive with 14250 & will out-throw XPG R5 for sure,
it's the same size/shape as Golden Dragon, so it'll be a simple replacement. 
My estimation of 14250 DD will pump 1.2-1.5 Amp & give you close to 300 lumens at turn on.
(Stock Golden Dragon can't handle 14250 DD, within seconds, I think GD plus won't be able to handle 14250 DD either. 




Bender said:


> ma sha1 I have officially caught the bug  I have a Tank E07 and have 3 more on the way to play with. I found a high bin version of the Golden Dragon Plus to replace the original Golden Dragon. The specs say this emitter is 123lm at 350ma. If shipping from cutter werent so high I would consider going with the XP-G R5. I think the Osram emitter will have more throw anyway. I don't think I'll beat your sub 50mm length but it will be close.
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/Search/Produc...tualkey62510000virtualkey720-LUWW5AMKZLY6P7RZ


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2010)

I already have a few GDP on the way. I was not planning on going direct drive due to short runtimes. Now that you mention 300ish lumens in a sub 50mm light that may change. If I do shorten an E07, running direct drive may be inevitable due to the 14250. I can always do some destructive testing on the old GD before the GDP emitter goes in. 

mash.m pictures would be awesome. If you are using an aspheric lens you could try some flood to throw design.


----------

